# Air stone or not?



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

My 10g is almost cycled and I'm excited to put in my new fish! I think I'm going with neon tetras, panda cory's, and ADF's. I'm going to try to put my betta in but if he's isn't cooperative I'm going to keep him elsewhere. 

Now my question is: should I put in an air-stone or something to cause more aeration?


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

Maybe I should put in a sponge filter along side my current filter instead of the airstone? Or attach a sponge to the intake on my current filter?

Thoughts?


----------



## Kittles (Feb 8, 2010)

Why an air stone? Is the additional aeration necessary for the fish going into the tank? I don't know their needs, but if it's not necessary then I wouldn't bother. Especially since you're thinking of getting your betta situated in there - I know they don't take well to surface disruption and currents. 

A sponge filter might work. I have no idea how they operate, but I know Mister Sparkle is all for them and says something about their expulsion being as near the surface as possible to minimize any water disturbances.

Also, I don't understand the sponge on the filter intake question. Wouldn't that just filter and not aerate? Or would it be placed there for different reasons.


----------



## nacho (Apr 4, 2010)

I am planning on buying a sponge filter and putting an airstone inside the tubing.


----------



## Tinthalas Tigris (Jan 28, 2010)

Airstones are really over rated. I don't care for them at all, really, and even less so in a tank that houses any betta.

Be that as it may, I do currently have one tank with an airstone in it. It is off to the very far end of where the betta spends most of his time, and I only have it in there because it is not a filtered tank. 

That little bit of disruption allows a little water circulation to occur, and allows a natural biological filtration to exist. I still have to change the water routinely, but thats the only reason I see an aeration need for an airstone.

I've also used one for DIY CO2, and a couple other specific applications, but I'm no fan of those air curtains, etc. They're just not my thing. If you have a power filter, thats all the aeration you need.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

I've heard an air stone is "necessary" for cories, or some other variation of that. I just remember "air stone", "___cories", and "should/would." For the betta, know, but look at the other fish first. I don't believe any of those have labrynth organs.


----------



## brancasterr (Mar 30, 2010)

The airstone was just a thought, I heard the same thing xxabc said; that cories need them. 

The sponge filter attachment for the filter intake just adds a little extra sponge surface area for bacteria to adhere to, kittles.


----------



## xxabc (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh gosh, lemme fix up my post a little bit.

For the betta, *no*, but look at the other fish first. 

(...) 

But yeah, I've heard this once or twice. It may help to go over to the thread pertaining towards cories.


----------



## akjadestar (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah I wouldn't bother. It does nothing but add a cool little decoration to your tank and you really don't need it and it makes a strong current...


----------



## secuono (Jan 18, 2010)

No fish NEEDS air stones or any added air bubbles.
They are purely decorative for the most part.
Sponge filters need them, other than that, why bother, they do not add that much air anyway.


Corys, like most bottom dwellers, do best in smooth sand rather than pebbles/rocks/gravel.
Their 'feelers' if you will, are sensitive and can be damaged easily.


----------

